# Left Hand Finger Exercises



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I am looking for exercises like these. I am still working on getting my flexibility back after my accident three years ago. Many torn muscles in both arms and shoulders and very stiff hands. There is a whole note scale exercise somewhere, I just can't find my copy, if you have any suggestions to post I would appreciate them.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

there are those strengthening devices available for pretty cheap
http://www.amazon.com/Gripmaster-Exerciser-Tension-9-Pounds-Finger/dp/B0006GCBL4
(I have never tried them)

for co-ordination, I sometimes just rest my hand on the table or couch or whatever
and after lifting each finger individually, try to lift different combinations without moving the others.
it takes more concentration that you would think ( well, it does for me, anyway)

oh, and a bunch of exercises showed up here while I was searching for that aforementioned finger doodad
http://www.guitar-skill-builder.com/guitar-finger-exercises.html


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

The book Pumping Nylon has great exercises for both hands. It's aimed at classical guitar players. If you read notes I can scan a page or two for you. If not then there is a tab version available but I don't have it.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

If you want a pretty insane left handed workout, look up Steve Vai's 30 hour guitar workout.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jbealsmusic said:


> If you want a pretty insane left handed workout, look up Steve Vai's 30 hour guitar workout.


Thirty hours........yep, that's definitely insane.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Thirty hours........yep, that's definitely insane.


lol I don't think you're supposed to do it all at once. When I did it, I did one hour a day for 30 days.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jbealsmusic said:


> lol I don't think you're supposed to do it all at once. When I did it, I did one hour a day for 30 days.


Aw, heck, that takes all the pain out of it.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I posted a copy of that steve vai workout here a year or so ago. Its here somewhere....

Ah, found it.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?47152-Vai-s-30-Hour-Guitar-Workout!&highlight=


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Not what you asked for and not to be insensitive to your injury - but learning solos and bits of songs are a far better route to go to gain dexterity. You want chromatics? Flight of the Bumblebee. You want arpeggios? Tumeni Notes etc. There are songs that cover every single technique so you'd be much better off using a real piece of music imo.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Do scales on a bass.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Do scales on a bass.


This is strange a couple of weeks back I picked up a bass for a relative who couldn't get in to town, while it was here I thought about keeping it but shipped it out instead, maybe your right I should have practiced some scales.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

One way to improve your hammer-ons and pull-offs is to play legato runs clean through a cranked up noise gate.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Well I asked for exercises and I have found some. Someone in another thread had mentioned books by Joe Charupakorn. Well I found one book of his on exercises, one on arpeggios, one on scales and one on chords, there is enough to keep me busy for years, even after I'm pushing up daisies. There are interesting pentatonic and blues scales such as the Shimo-Chidori, Ryukyu, Ritsu, Prelog, Iwato, Banshiki-Cho and many more. Although I will probably never use them intentionally, they are still interesting. The one I was most interested in was of course his exercise book and that they are, more ways to twist your fingers and make them either sore or if your lucky much more flexible.


----------

